# excessive beak grinding



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Hey everyone! Its been awhile since I have posted. I have noticed lately Haze has been grinding his beak a lot and it has been very loud. I know when birds grind their beaks it means they are content. But Hazes beak grinding has been so much lately. I find he does it almost constantly right before he falls asleep as well as when he is on my shoulder and moving around on my shoulder. Is it normal for him to grind his beak that much?


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Hello! I just read this on a site, I found it very interesting as I learned something new about my Kiwi too.

"Although beak grinding is generally a normal action, especially loud grinding sometimes signifies total and utter exhaustion in cockatiels. Most beak grinding is a sign of pure "joie de vivre," but not all cases. If you observe your bird raising one of his legs up, dramatically fluffing out his plumage and then grinding his beak together in an unusually loud manner, then you're probably dealing with an individual who needs rest, stat. He might yawn, too. Keep your cockatiel in glowing health by making sure he receives plenty of sleep. Take him to an avian veterinarian if you think his exhaustion is a sign of a medical ailment. Note, too, that the total absence of grinding behavior occasionally signifies malaise in cockatiels."

Lots of other interesting things here too!
http://pets.thenest.com/beak-grinding-cockatiel-not-normal-12646.html


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

Thank you for the info and link! Its mostly right at night time so I'm thinking it might just be his thing right before he goes to bed. Just the last little while its been a little more than normal. But he seemsto be normal in every other aspect


----------



## Kiwi (May 12, 2013)

Glad I could help! Kiwi does that a lot at night too along with the yawning. When she had a respiratory infection she would be doing that a few times throughout the day, and as I have found out from the link, means she was utterly tired. I would let him sleep in a little tomorrow


----------



## kmclaassen (Jan 17, 2013)

I will try. Haze is usually up before me and he wakes me up with his whistling in the mornings.


----------

